# Pc Is Overheating :s



## Toby11 (Jul 15, 2007)

Hi my names Toby and i got a dell 9150 spec is .....

Manufacturer: Dell Inc. 
Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) D CPU 3.00GHz (2 CPUs) 
Memory: 2046MB RAM 
Hard Drive: 154 GB 
Video Card: NVIDIA GeForce 7900 GS 
Monitor: Plug and Play Monitor 
Sound Card: SB X-Fi Audio [BCE0] 
Speakers/Headphones: Internet Chat Headset dell speakers 
Keyboard: USB Root Hub 
Mouse: logitech 
Mouse Surface: smooth what else would it be .... 
Operating System: Windows XP Professional (5.1, Build 2600) Service Pack 

recently my pc has started to overheat regualry i set up a post on these forums about an error msg i kept gettin well from apsolutly no help from dell who had no idea but to be fair tried :wink: i found out it was because my GPU was overheating is there anyway i can increase the output of my fan (iv tried Ntune but cant get access to the fan controls) also does anyone know what fans i could fit in my pc as dell havent made it very spacious.

all comments much appreicated 

Toby :wink::smile::wave:


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

can you post pictures of the inside of your pc download speedfan from my sig and post your temps and voltages and cleanout all dust in your computer with compressed air


----------



## Toby11 (Jul 15, 2007)

right il take a photo later but the temp at the moment is bordering on 
42-43C and thats only because i have a fan pointing towards it without case on highest speed setting (button three of three) :smile:

whenever i load up a game it rises to around 52C (with fan on it) i have turned down all features that my gfx card offers which hasent made a huge effect im on speed fan at the moment but have been using nividia monitor speedfan hasent picked up my Fan and wont show me the voltages


----------



## Toby11 (Jul 15, 2007)

There you go i think you will see my point :smile: what i cant understand is the fan is massive so why cant it keep the pc cool :4-dontkno


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

I am starting to think that it is your psu because my pd gets to 62c without overhating. what power supply do you have read the psu information in my sig


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

did that pc come with that 7900gs? or did you upgrade if so i agree with owned probably power supply.


----------



## Toby11 (Jul 15, 2007)

it came with the 7900gs and the creative XFi i have not added or changed anything its all stock


----------



## Toby11 (Jul 15, 2007)

right my PSU is a ...

Dell N375P-00 Dell Dimension 9150 375Watt Power Supply


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

o yah you should be looking for a good 500watt psu


----------



## Toby11 (Jul 15, 2007)

are you saying that dell have put a 375 w PSu when my pc needs something much greater ? :4-dontkno


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Yeh they are very cheap my hp that came with no video card had a 300watt and took almost 300 watt, the die after some time and stress thats why you want to hit that perfect 70% psu utilization and with a quality unit with around that they will run for almost forever


----------



## Toby11 (Jul 15, 2007)

1 g0t 0wn3d said:


> Yeh they are very cheap my hp that came with no video card had a 300watt and took almost 300 watt, the die after some time and stress thats why you want to hit that perfect 70% psu utilization and with a quality unit with around that they will run for almost forever


so this is the whole reason why my GPU and everything is overheating ?
also could u recommend any PSUs for my pc :smile:

thx you have been very helpful


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

I dont think it is overheating but an underpowered system has the same effects as overheating (roughly)


----------



## Toby11 (Jul 15, 2007)

ok so if it is underpowered can my gfx play up eg dots on screen and random lines ingame ?


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Yep it can


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

While i have no experience with the BTX systems, I would no doubt bet dell cut corners wherever they could. Heck my dimension 4600 (ATX) came with a 200 watt supply and I wore that thing out quick with 2 or 3 hard drives, 2 optical drives, and a 5500 series graphics card.


----------



## minster9 (Jun 8, 2006)

Take the cpu off out of the damned thing & polish the mating surfaces to the best of your abilities & materials. Clean with alcohol(not beer),good vodka works ok. Reassemble w/Arcticsilver. Wouldn't hurt it.


----------



## Toby11 (Jul 15, 2007)

Hi i talked to dell about changing the PSU and this is what i got back.....

I ***** as a Dell Hardware Technician will be assisting you with your Dell
Dimension 9150 system, running Windows XP Operating System.

From your e-mail, I understand that your monitor is getting colored Dots on
Screen.

Your son has been doing some research and has come up with the conclusion
that the issue has occurred because of overheating of his Graphics card.

It is being suggested that you need a 500watt PSU.

I appreciate the efforts you are taking to resolve your issue.


Mr. ******, I have checked the specifications of your system and came to
know that your systemboard will support maximum PSU of 375 W.

If you install the PSU of 500 watts then it may damage your system
motherboard.

You can also install ATI Radeon X300 SE, 128MB which is of some lower
specifications but may resolve your issue.

To check your system specifications follow the link given below.

surely if they supplied me with a pc that needed a PSU of at least 400 (according to the spes of my gfx card) it must be able 2 support a bigger PSU.. ??

also why should i have 2 downgrade my gfx card because they screwed up:upset: :4-dontkno :sigh:


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

That is a lie, mostlikly all newer computer makes use standered atx psus and it has no difference if you get a 500watt or a 1000watt your not going to overpower your system it only takes as much power as it needs, but we should get conformation from others to.


----------



## Toby11 (Jul 15, 2007)

thx a lot m8 yer i thought it was BS to


----------



## Toby11 (Jul 15, 2007)

we r sending an email back 2 dell at the moment they better have a good excuse for saying that 

IF in the future i was goin 2 update my gfx card to a 8800 GTS what PSu would u reccomend ?


----------



## Palgie (Sep 14, 2007)

8800s use a lot of wattage, i would recommend 700W, i would get a second opinion though i'm getting a 8800GTX Ultra Extream, I'm running on a 1010W to make sure, but can run on lower.

Phil.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Thats good yeh a 700 watt QUALITY psu


----------



## Toby11 (Jul 15, 2007)

Hi yer i have been talking more arguing with dell to get them to send me a new psu im at the moment pushing for the XPS 750 watt psu as the only below that is a 375 but they are being very unhelpful. :upset:


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Are they gping to make you pay for it? If so you shoould just consider getting one of newegg as it is probably higher in quality


----------



## IAmNutsAboutPCs (Sep 29, 2007)

The three worst things in the world:

Norton

Dell

Both together


----------



## nuttyape (Apr 16, 2006)

hehe dell chat somuch bs... 
man this is why i always build custom. you know what your putting in
and you know its high quality


----------



## IAmNutsAboutPCs (Sep 29, 2007)

nuttyape said:


> hehe dell chat somuch bs...
> man this is why i always build custom. you know what your putting in
> and you know its high quality


Yep 100% correct. 

So many website telling you how to build PC's, after all that's how I learnt... from websites!

Built 6 for money so far.


----------



## tre54321 (Oct 9, 2007)

Do you mind giving me a picture of the specifications of the PSU?

Dell rebrands the PSU (OEM from others), and as far as I can remember, the PSU they provide never ever came short of expectations. (they used [email protected] PSU on their machines before, if my memory serves me right) 375w is abit on the short side but it is definitely not at the range of not being able to allow your computer at a gaming usage purpose. Of course, the questionable part would be how long the PSU can last under that stress load.

700w for your rig is an overkill. For those who don't believe me, do a quick google for 7900GS's power consumption. The last time I checked the card itself will not take in more than 100w.

http://techreport.com/articles.x/10715/9
Mind you the report here is based on a full system measure. 

Therefore before I just into the conclusion, it would be good to let us see how the specifications for the PSU would appear, wanna check upon the rails and the manufacturer. =)

PS: I ain't supporting Dell, neither I am against them. I just believe different market segments caters to different market needs. Heck, as long as I am alive all my rigs are gonna be self build. lol


----------



## tre54321 (Oct 9, 2007)

*sorry double posted while editing my message*
*Therefore before I just into the conclusion should be read as 'Therefore before I jump into a conclusion'*


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

tre54321 said:


> Do you mind giving me a picture of the specifications of the PSU?
> 
> Dell rebrands the PSU (OEM from others), and as far as I can remember, the PSU they provide never ever came short of expectations. (they used [email protected] PSU on their machines before, if my memory serves me right) 375w is abit on the short side but it is definitely not at the range of not being able to allow your computer at a gaming usage purpose. Of course, the questionable part would be how long the PSU can last under that stress load.
> 
> ...


He is asking if he is later going to step up to an 8800, my friend had problems with his 8800 with a 650 watt psu that extra 50 watts helps alot.


----------



## tre54321 (Oct 9, 2007)

No worries about that. =) I stated that 700w would be an overkill for only his current rig, just in case Threadstarter starts overspending money. =)

Well, a specification picture of his PSU will clarify off alot of things actually, gotta see what is the rail ratings and the original manufacturer of the PSU.

OT: Your friend is on a 8800GTS/GTX/Ultra? I've made builts with 8800GTS + Silverstone Strider 560w and no problems occur whatsoever.


----------

